# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Cfare studiohet ne shkolla per informatiken?

## devi_666

Pershendetje te gjitheve st. te informatikes. Kam ndermend te vazhdoj studimet per informatike por do te doja pak info per degen.si psh. cfare lende zhvillohen, info mbi programin e studimit dhe ne mbarimin e tre viteve nqs kerkon te besh master cfare specializimesh ofrohen. sa eshte shkalla e veshtiresise per kete dege? Pres pergjigjet tuaja.Faleminderit

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Je i mire ne matematik apo jo? Pyetja e pare qe duhet ti besh vetes.

----------


## Hot Ice

devi mendoj se e gjeta nje ndihme  te vogel per ty : 
shiko ne faqen http://test.rrota.net/up/?cid=1,171,20 dhe besoj se do te gjesh ate qe te duhet 
shperesoj se te  kryen punë
ps. kjo vlen vetem nese e ke fjalen per universitetin e prishtines

----------


## devi_666

> devi mendoj se e gjeta nje ndihme  te vogel per ty : 
> shiko ne faqen http://test.rrota.net/up/?cid=1,171,20 dhe besoj se do te gjesh ate qe te duhet 
> shperesoj se te  kryen punë
> ps. kjo vlen vetem nese e ke fjalen per universitetin e prishtines





> Je i mire ne matematik apo jo? Pyetja e pare qe duhet ti besh vetes.


ne fakt e kam fjalen per universitetin e tiranes,gjithsesi flm. Per sa i perket pyetjes a jam i mire ne math do te thoja mesatar por besoj se me pak pune arihet apo jo? Respekte

----------


## Evil-Queen

ti do informatike apo inxhinieri informatike? sepse jane te dyja te ndryshme dhe te bukura :PP

----------


## Aikido

> ti do informatike apo inxhinieri informatike? sepse jane te dyja te ndryshme dhe te bukura :PP


Po ti çfarë ke mbaruar që shikoke kaq ndryshime!

----------


## bl3nd

> devi mendoj se e gjeta nje ndihme  te vogel per ty : 
> shiko ne faqen http://test.rrota.net/up/?cid=1,171,20 dhe besoj se do te gjesh ate qe te duhet 
> shperesoj se te  kryen punë
> ps. kjo vlen vetem nese e ke fjalen per universitetin e prishtines


http://test.rrota.net/up/?cid=1,171,20
kjo esht vetem nje testim nga ana e Rrota.net
dmth esht duke e pergatitur nje webfaqe per UP  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ard-ard

blendi shiko edhe ketu www.seeu.edu.mk po une te kisha propozuar nese ke mundsi dikund jasht ballkanit te studjosh  suksese.

----------


## justdoit1980

per mua duhet te kesh durim e te rrish mbi pc, 
nese te pelqen kjo gje shko per te.

----------


## Evil-Queen

> Po ti çfarë ke mbaruar që shikoke kaq ndryshime!


un vazhdoj akoma shkollen skam mbaruar ende, po kontaktet e ndryshme me kane bere te kuptoj qe ka mjaft ndryshime  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Inxhinjeria informatike eshte pjese e informatikes pra informatika e permbledh inxhinjerine informatike ska ndonje ndryshim midis njera tjetres me sa mbaj mend une dega e informatikes ne fakultetin e shkencave te natyres nje dege informatike kishte !

----------


## Aikido

> un vazhdoj akoma shkollen skam mbaruar ende, po kontaktet e ndryshme me kane bere te kuptoj qe ka mjaft ndryshime


Ndryshimi i vetëm është jo ush po gomar. Nuk ka ndryshim thjesht titulli, se po thuajë të gjitha lëndët janë. Dhe inxhinieri dhe informatik nuk ka, po inxhinieri informatike dhe matematike, dhe inxhinieri informatike. Ky është ndryshimi këtu tek ne me kartën e Bolonjës. Jo kanë futur teknologji informacioni, telekomunikacioni, mekatronik etj.

----------


## Evil-Queen

> Ndryshimi i vetëm është jo ush po gomar. Nuk ka ndryshim thjesht titulli, se po thuajë të gjitha lëndët janë. Dhe inxhinieri dhe informatik nuk ka, po inxhinieri informatike dhe matematike, dhe inxhinieri informatike. Ky është ndryshimi këtu tek ne me kartën e Bolonjës. Jo kanë futur teknologji informacioni, telekomunikacioni, mekatronik etj.


akido une nuk e di se cfare ke mbaruar ose vazhdon ti konkretisht por une jam per inxhinieri informatike dhe ta thashe qe mund ta konfirmoj me fakte ndryshimin ndermjet informatikes dhe inxhinierise. kjo e fundit te dyja shtyllat (hardware dhe software) i studion fort (me aq sa mund te perdoret nje term i tille per universitetet shqiptare), ne ndryshim mga informatika e cila i jep perparesi pothuajse vetem software-it. pastaj te mos harrojme qe gjithcka varet nga vete personi!!!

----------


## xfiles

> Ndryshimi i vetëm është jo ush po gomar. Nuk ka ndryshim thjesht titulli, se po thuajë të gjitha lëndët janë. Dhe inxhinieri dhe informatik nuk ka, po inxhinieri informatike dhe matematike, dhe inxhinieri informatike. Ky është ndryshimi këtu tek ne me kartën e Bolonjës. Jo kanë futur teknologji informacioni, telekomunikacioni, mekatronik etj.


Nuk e di ne shqiperi por ne itali Inxhineria Informatike nga Informatika kane goxha ndryshim. Nuk ndryshon vetem emri.

Sa per hapesin e temes,
nese nuk e njeh informatiken, nese nuk e ke pasion, atehere mos e vazhdo kot.

----------


## Aikido

> akido une nuk e di se cfare ke mbaruar ose vazhdon ti konkretisht por une jam per inxhinieri informatike dhe ta thashe qe mund ta konfirmoj me fakte ndryshimin ndermjet informatikes dhe inxhinierise. kjo e fundit te dyja shtyllat (hardware dhe software) i studion fort (me aq sa mund te perdoret nje term i tille per universitetet shqiptare), ne ndryshim mga informatika e cila i jep perparesi pothuajse vetem software-it. pastaj te mos harrojme qe gjithcka varet nga vete personi!!!


Vajzë e dashur, unë kam mbaruar 18.000 km larg Shqipëris në një vend që ka shum shekujë që sundon në zhvillimin e Teknologjis. FSHN mesa lexova programin nuk ka bërë akoma ndarje Informatik - Inxhinieri Informatike. Po e ka Informatik dhe Inxhinieri Informatike dhe Matematike, ku +2 vendos vazhdimin Specialist Matematike apo Informatike. Ka tek UT - Elektronika, Teknologji Informacioni, Telekomunikacioni, Elektromekanik, Elektronik, Elektretike. 

Tani mos vall është hapur ndonjë Universitet shtetëror i ri në Shqipëri që ka posaçërisht Inxhinieri Informatike?




> Nuk e di ne shqiperi por ne itali Inxhineria Informatike nga Informatika kane goxha ndryshim. Nuk ndryshon vetem emri.
> 
> Sa per hapesin e temes,
> nese nuk e njeh informatiken, nese nuk e ke pasion, atehere mos e vazhdo kot.


Në Itali e di që ka shum ndryshime. Po flas për Shqipërin që akoma nuk i ka dhën definicionin e duhur dy termave të përdorura.

----------


## ledana-clever

qe do?? kot prz,,, me mire per inxhinieri iformatike,,,,,,, vajza e axhes u zhgenjy shume nga zgjedhja

----------

